#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Learn To Speak English Deluxe 10

## vanthodc

INFORMATION:
Trying to learn English? Learn to Speak English 10 software is an all-inclusive language program that uses a wealth of instructional techniques to help you learn English. It includes lessons in vocabulary, grammar, and conversation (both verbal and written), and provides plenty of practice, drill and review in each of these areas.

Unlike most language software programs, Learn to Speak English teaches the language from the ground up. It not only immerses the user in the language, but it provides extensive grammar lessons as well. The course is equivalent to a 2-year college course in English!

Each Lesson contains a vocabulary list, story, dialogue, grammar topic, conversation lab, and exercises. Also included are fun games to break the monotony while strengthening and reinforcing learning. Speech recognition technology allows users to test their knowledge and perfect their accents with immediate feedback from the computer.

Included with the Learn to Speak English software is a 115-page workbook for practicing away from the computer.

What is the Best Way to Learn English?

In order to truly learn English, you must learn to do four things:
* Learn English grammar
* Learn English vocabulary
* Be able to listen to and comprehend the English language
* To be understood by others when you speak English

Learn to Speak English is designed with these four things in mind. Unlike many other language software programs, Learn to Speak English does much more than help you memorize words. Using a step-by-step process, you learn both vocabulary and grammar rules. Then, using the speech recognition technology, you can test your proficiency in speaking and understanding English.

Learn to Speak English 10 includes the following features:

* 40 Lessons
* Speech Recognition
* Games & Crossword Puzzles
* Audio Course
* iPOD and MP3 Lessons
* Printed Reference Book
* Personalized Lesson Plans
* Diagnostic Pre test
* Practice Workshops
* Advanced Online Courses
* Online Cultural Resources
* PDA Dictionary
* Printable exercises
* 1 convenient DVD-ROM
* Bonus MP3 Audio Tour

System Requirements:
Windows 2000/XP/VISTA, 128 MB RAM, DVD-ROM drive and mouse, Internet access optional. Works under Windows VISTA.

PLEASE NOTE: The computer part of this course is supplied on DVD-ROM. You must have a DVD-ROM player on your computer. A CD-ROM Player will NOT Work!

Includes 1 DVD-ROM for the computer, 3 Audio CDs and a 115 page workbook for practicing away from the computer.
LINKS:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Learn To Speak English Deluxe 10

----------


## jcuesta

I can not dowload "Softprovn.net_EDV10.part05" What can I do?

Thank you

----------


## Beni_pgn

This file is dead ....please share other link

----------

